# will protozin kill my assassin snails



## mfcphil (23 Mar 2009)

One of my new rams has got stressed and has a few white spots....can I use Protozin if I have Assassin Snails in the tank?


----------



## mfcphil (30 Mar 2009)

For future reference...I completed the course of treatment without any loss of snails although two of my German Rams never made it


----------

